# Hamburg Reptile show frog selection



## Mr.Rocc (Apr 22, 2018)

I am going to buy my frogs withing the next month or so and was wondering if anyone has been to the show. If so, is there a selection of dart frogs to pick from?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

go to forum scroll to misc. then click on regional and click on northeast. should get your answer there.


----------

